# Why cant linux be as simple as windows?



## zegulas (May 7, 2005)

Hey i ahv a ncie q here, why cant linux be as simple as windows, i mean any layman can operate windows! But linux is so confusing taht even well educated persons cant understand it?


----------



## suhasingale (May 7, 2005)

Zegulas (Ashish) Linux is as simple as windows for the Linux users and plz don't always start ur sentence with "Hey", it sucks.


----------



## evilGenius (May 7, 2005)

zegulas said:
			
		

> Hey i ahv a ncie q here, why cant linux be as simple as windows, i mean any layman can operate windows! But linux is so confusing taht even well educated persons cant understand it?



Hey*, I have* a *nice question/query here.* Why *can't Linux* be as simple as *Windows?* *I* mean*,* any layman can operate *Windows*. But *Linux* is so confusing *that* even well educated persons *can't* understand it*.*

Minimum cranial requirement to use Linux: IQ >= 76
People with with IQ lower than 70 are very bad at spelling and grammar.

 :roll:


----------



## zegulas (May 7, 2005)

*why cant linux be as simple as windows*

OK, that was because I was in a hurry, fine?


----------



## icecoolz (May 7, 2005)

wow evilGenius. Then perhaps you can explain the reason behind me using Linux for the past 5 years or so.  As you can see my english is nowehere near as perfect as yours. Just answer his question mate. No need to get cute about it. You can state the above facts if there is a grammar and spelling competition somwhere. sheesh. 

zegulas: 

Linux has come a long way. It is so much simpler to install a linux distro than what it was earlier. It still has a long way to go but it will get there one day


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 8, 2005)

Why can windows not be as simple and straight forward as LINUX?


----------



## zegulas (May 8, 2005)

Ok I like Linux too, but dont know how to use it, can anyone tell me from where should i learn it, any links?


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 8, 2005)

I like Windows for so -n-so reasons .. Plus i know the Linux equally well ... & i feel like Windows is always better .. & i dunt praise Linux  

Linux has got enough of the hype its not as gud as XP ... I like it more than ne other OS .. & believe me I've tried a lot! of different Oses 

Ofcourse its an unending discussions .. we too had it on our forums ... but its all just like a pain in A** .. so rather i did suggest Use watever U feel comfortable .. 

If U r a gamer .. go for XP .. in case .. sth else U wanna try for a change go for LINUX .. its fine! just fine! 

They have done enough for their cost after all U need to get for wat U pay > Isn't it ??

& plzz U LINUX community fellows STOP! shouting abt LINUX is this tht .. i would say just stay quiet & let others decide on their! own .. 

I tried a HELL long list & finally i came back to XP .. I paid & i'm very very satisfied!  got tht! 

SO dunt praise sth enough so tht it reaches to the height of HYPE's .. let others decide on their own .. 

& yeah! LINUX isn't tht simple as windows .. but surely U can like it for so many reasons! .. like to me its a part-time OS .. whenever i feel like doing things a little bit the other way . .i boot my "dabba" in SUSE 9.1 & enjoy my time .. 

SO the only tht i wanna conduct here is dunt PRAISE!


----------



## vysakh (May 8, 2005)

i dont think theres no easiness with it

suppose there is a person who knows nothing about computers. allow him to use a system loaded with windows and linux. which os will he find easier ???


----------



## evilGenius (May 9, 2005)

zegulas said:
			
		

> Ok I like Linux too, but dont know how to use it, *can anyone tell me from where should i learn it, any links?*



Proper Question, Proper Answer: *tldp.org/

TLDP is the one-stop learning center for anything Linux. Good luck!


----------



## tuxfan (May 9, 2005)

Here's the problem for people who switch over from Windows to Linux.

They not only have *learn Linux*, but they also have to *unlearn Windows*. Every user that tries Linux will try to do a thing in the say way as he does it in Windows. That is where problem starts.

Think about the days when you had just started with Windows. Were you as good as you are now? Of course you weren't. But you slowly and steadily understood how things work in Windows and now know quite a bit.

This is a perennial problem. If Linux is made same as Windows, people will say Linux is copied from Windows, there is no originality. If it is not made same, people will say why is it not as easy as Windows.

Mind you, Windows is not easy. But now you find it easy because you are used to it. If you start using Linux you will feel same about it after some time. Give it a shot. Don't run away from challenges of learning something new as long as it is fantastic. It is far more stable and secure, at least as of now!!


----------



## amol_dan (May 9, 2005)

*Why can't Linux be as simple as Windows!*

Hmm... Interesting question. Unfortunately, I don't think dear friend has time to have a look at the latest distributions offered on Digit DVD like Linspire or Mempis. 

One more thing! Since windows is managed by a single corporation, they have their set of rules and procedures they follow. So you get a standardised  operating system bundled in a nice package. But you haven't taken enough trouble to look inside carefully. (Look how Windows XP becomes excruciatingly slow as time passes)

Okay I wish Linux had been a bit more simpler than what it is now! But the fact remains that whenever you switch an operating system, you are bound to find it difficult initially. But give it a little more time.


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2005)

Very well said tuxfan. It's all about getting used to using a particular OS. I've been a Windows user all along so now I know where to find what and how to use it. I have tried Linux and it's pretty clear that you can get used to it if you put in the same kind of effort you put in to learn Windows. 

@evilGenius: Don't insult someone if their English is not as good as yours. Help them if you can-they asked a question and stick with that rather than discussing grammar and spelling.


----------



## wizrulz (May 9, 2005)

*need more eaxplaination*

HEY HEY HEY(did that purposely as some one deosn't like that  )....... does anone need more explainations read my signature. (any spelling mistakes r made delibtrately   )


----------



## escape7 (May 10, 2005)

the only reason for me not using linux is that i can't get on the net.(R-Connect)  , i tried red hat...but...


----------



## NikhilVerma (May 10, 2005)

zegulas said:
			
		

> Hey i ahv a ncie q here, why cant linux be as simple as windows, i mean any layman can operate windows! But linux is so confusing taht even well educated persons cant understand it?




That's the million dollar question.....


----------



## vignesh (May 10, 2005)

Everything takes time to get used to.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 10, 2005)

Hey hey hey and hey i like linux b'cause it FREEEEE and like windows for it's simplicity.

Linux has everything man and it is the best in networking and u have got all u wanted on it. Even attacks r not that powerfull on that. B'cause attackers don't learn they use softwares. That is were they get p****!  

Totally linux is the king for next genext.


----------



## teknoPhobia (May 10, 2005)

Linux is not more difficult but it is different. As sum1 stated, you have to unlearn windows b4 learning linux. If sum1 started his computing career with linux, he would probably face the same problem with windows that many windows users face with linux today.


----------



## whistler (May 10, 2005)

*agreed*

U stole my words Tuxfan, fully agreed...even that was my problem 3 years ago when i started using linux but now as the time passed iam am a step ahead of novice.


----------



## tuxfan (May 11, 2005)

whistler said:
			
		

> U stole my words Tuxfan, fully agreed...even that was my problem 3 years ago when i started using linux but now as the time passed iam am a step ahead of novice.



 But I am not a thief


----------



## samjkd (May 11, 2005)

Hai all

 first of al linux is only the kernel, it has nothing to do with the Graphical Manager. If u want linux  to behave like windows u should choose a suitable distro like Linspire or knoopix.


----------



## tuxfan (May 12, 2005)

samjkd said:
			
		

> Hai all
> 
> first of al linux is only the kernel, it has nothing to do with the Graphical Manager. If u want linux  to behave like windows u should choose a suitable distro like Linspire or knoopix.



Yes mate. Most of us who are advocating "Linux" here knows that "Linux" is just a kernel and the OS should be called GNU/Linux. But why burden someone who is new to "Linux" with all these terminologies? As such the difference is putting him off. Why decrease his chances of adopting the Free (as in freedom ) OS?


----------



## firewall (May 12, 2005)

yehmeriidhain said:
			
		

> & plzz U LINUX community fellows STOP! shouting abt LINUX is this tht .. i would say just stay quiet & let others decide on their! own



It applies best to you !!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 23, 2005)

I have had one hel of problems with windows and switched to linux and than back U know why--  Sify ppl are not able to Diffrentiate in windows and linux and after 1 full week of nagging and being forced to attempt the exe file instead of tarball I was able to get my internet connexion working - I d revert back to linux if any one gets my Inet working on it and tels Sify ppl what is linux..


----------



## expertno.1 (May 24, 2005)

Linux and windows are the best in their platforms

both have pros and cons
both are good and bad


only we the ppl have to decide waht to take !


----------



## ujjwal (May 24, 2005)

> I have had one hel of problems with windows and switched to linux and than back U know why-- Sify ppl are not able to Diffrentiate in windows and linux and after 1 full week of nagging and being forced to attempt the exe file instead of tarball I was able to get my internet connexion working - I d revert back to linux if any one gets my Inet working on it and tels Sify ppl what is linux..



Its not so difficult to use sify's internet with linux, unfortunately their official client has odd problems and won't work with some systems.

If it doesn't work for you, try this unofficial client - *puggy.symonds.net/~srp/sify.c - compile it with "gcc -o sifyconnect sify.c", run "./sifyconnect" to login. You need to have a C compiler installed.


----------



## bharat_r (May 24, 2005)

Windows XP is the best except for it's cost!


----------



## expertno.1 (May 24, 2005)

but do you have lciensed copy of WINxp

i think no one has (home users)


----------



## Calcatian (May 24, 2005)

This forum is filled with hordes Linux fanatics 

they just seem 2 forget d issue about having some1's own choice 

So ppl like bharat_r, watch out  There may b troubles ahead 4 u 

NEway, I wud suggest a n00b 2:
1. use a live distro like Mepis
2. Join a crash course on Linux (coz most of us do so when we start our affair with Win)
Then decide 4 him/herself...
(Most of the casual PC users who just use PCs 2 create docs in word or browse d web will still like 2 stay with Win..)

I think Linux still has a very long way 2 go b4 bcoming d true MS killa


----------



## vasanth_12345 (May 24, 2005)

well i didnt join any course to study windows nor did i join any course to study linux.If u ask me both the oses r well placed in terms of learning.cos when i posted a question regarding how to install .rpms in rh8 most of the guys gave me a code tp type in the terminal but this was easily accomplished by double clicking on the file.Further if u still see when  guys asks a question like how to use tarballs the query is still answered the oldway(I.e by going to the terminal and typing so and so) i was able to untar it by jus double clicking on it.Further hey calcatian no offence but why using so much smileys u could cut down on them a little


----------

